# Pro Hoyt Medalist Info



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Not enough info to attempt an answer...except I would probably be most doubtful as to the year mentioned. Pictures would be more than helpful...and surely a necessity if/when using the internet for issues regarding value. Good Luck, Rick.


----------



## LucasK (May 30, 2011)

I didn't think the pro medalist was introduced until the early 60's but I could be wrong.


----------

